# Inter - Juventus: 18 ottobre 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (9 Ottobre 2015)

Torna la Serie A dopo la sosta per le partite di qualificazione ad Euro 2016. Ed è subito big match. Si affrontano l'Inter, seconda in classifica, e la Juventus in netto ritardo. 

Inter - Juventus, si gioca domenica 18 ottobre 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

La Juventus, tra le altre, dovrà fare a meno anche di Pogba che dovrà restare a riposo per una settimana. Nell'Inter in dubbio la presenza di Jovetic.

Dove vedere Inter Juventus in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 20:45.

A seguire, news, informazioni e commenti sulla partita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Ottobre 2015)

2 secco e fine dell'Inter.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Ottobre 2015)

Speriamo. ..... sarà l unica nostra gioia della stagione.
La fine dell inter.


----------



## koti (9 Ottobre 2015)

Forza Juve.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Ottobre 2015)

ancora troppo distanti dalla data per fare un pronostico, a oggi ho la sensazione che vincerà l'Inter


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Ottobre 2015)

2 fisso


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Ottobre 2015)

1 fisso , troppo forti per la Giuve


----------



## Aragorn (9 Ottobre 2015)

La vittoria dell'una creerebbe non pochi problemi all'altra. Al contrario il pareggio metterebbe d'accordo tutti, e infatti credo finirà così.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (10 Ottobre 2015)

Se riusciamo a schierarne 11...


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Ottobre 2015)

Spero che siano in campo sia Pogba che Morata altrimenti sarà strada libera.


----------



## mr.wolf (11 Ottobre 2015)

1 fisso,troppo forti i cartonati


----------



## Butcher (13 Ottobre 2015)

Questo è il loro anno, troppa Inter!


----------



## juventino (13 Ottobre 2015)

Se questo è il loro anno vinceranno.


----------



## vero juventino (13 Ottobre 2015)

[MENTION=2280]vero juventino[/MENTION] qui nessuno da patenti di tifo agli altri utenti. Niente post del genere.


----------



## Jino (13 Ottobre 2015)

Se dovessi mettere la schedina davvero non saprei su chi puntare, la Juventus sicuramente è più forte ma anche sfortunata el'Inter è parecchio fortunata!


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Ottobre 2015)

vero juventino ha scritto:


> vinceremo noi, l'inter è un fuoco di paglia.
> il finto juventino come al solito mette in mostra tutta la sua fede calcistica...


Dai stai calmo, vincerà sicuramente la Juve   
Dai seriamente, credo che voi siaete più forti, però l'Inter ha Kulovic, state attenti ( sarei più contento se il risultato fosse un bel pareggio, ma questa è una di quelle partite in cui chiunque vinca, o pareggia , io sono contento  )


----------



## unbreakable (15 Ottobre 2015)

presi a uno a uno singolarmente non c'e' partita, allegri ha una preparazione che la conosciamo parte piano e poi pian piano entrano in condizione, inoltre la juve ha gioco l'inter non tanto ..inoltre ha una difesa che non mi convince..l'unica cosa e' che si ritorna dalle nazionali e questo potrebbe essere un fattore dopo la sosta alcuni equilibri cambiano..comunque io 
10 euro alla better su 2 juve ce li ho messi..vediamo un po'


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Ottobre 2015)

La vedo nera


----------



## Carlo (16 Ottobre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Forza Juve.


Questo preferire la Juve all'Inter non lo capisco.
Ricordiamoci che la Juve gioca sempre in 12.....


----------



## Sir Pilade (16 Ottobre 2015)

Finirà male


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Ottobre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Finirà male



Paura delle _ciuffate_??


----------



## vero juventino (16 Ottobre 2015)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Questo preferire la Juve all'Inter non lo capisco.
> Ricordiamoci che la Juve gioca sempre in 12.....


da quest'anno in 13


----------



## juventino (16 Ottobre 2015)

Se gioca Kulovic in coppia con la tassa Icardi siamo fregati, se non gioca potremo pure farcela.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Ottobre 2015)

A mio parere chi rischia di più è l'Inter.
La Juve visti i successi degli ultimi anni e la straordinaria forza della rosa può permettersi un passo falso (anche se ovviamente complicherebbe di molto la risalita al vertice), l'Inter invece dopo la sconfitta con la Fiorentina e il pari con la Samp si gioca la sua credibilità: una sconfitta in casa con la Juve spegnerebbe tutti gli entusiasmi nerazzurri dopo il filotto di vittorie iniziali.
Non credo che le due squadre si accontenteranno di un pari.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2015)

Io spero in una piallata all Inter ... Tipo 3 a 0 per la Giuve ... Così giusto per riportare la banda Ciuffo con i piedi per terra


----------



## Sir Pilade (17 Ottobre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Paura delle _ciuffate_??



Ho letto di Medel terzino destro. Ho i brividi.


----------



## alessandro77 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Ma il fenomeno da 40 milioni di euro giocherà? Ho sentito che lo danno in panchina..


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2015)

*Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:

Inter (4-3-1-2): Handanovic; Santon, Miranda, Murillo, Juan Jesus; Guarin, Felipe Melo, Medel; Perisic; Jovetic, Icardi.
A disp.: Carrizo, Berni, Ranocchia, Nagatomo, Telles, Montoya, D'Ambrosio, Kondogbia, Gnoukouri, Brozovic, Biabiany, Palacio, Manaj. All.: Mancini
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Vidic, Ljajic

Juventus (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini; Cuadrado, Khedira, Marchisio, Pogba, Evra; Dybala, Morata.
A disp.: Neto, Rugani, Alex Sandro, Vitale, Padoin, Lemina, Pereyra, Asamoah, Sturaro, Zaza, Hernanes, Mandzukic. All.: Allegri
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Lichtsteiner, Caceres*


----------



## Marchisio89 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Finalmente Khedira-Marchisio


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

*Formazioni ufficiali


Handanovic; Santon, Miranda, Murillo, Jesus; Medel, Melo, Brozovic; Perisic, Jovetic, Icardi

Buffon, Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra, Khedira, Marchisio, Pogba, Cuadrado, Zaza, Morata*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> 
> Handanovic; Santon, Miranda, Murillo, Jesus; Medel, Melo, Brozovic; Perisic, Jovetic, Icardi
> ...




Ma Kondogbia? Mi sa che almeno un pacco (da ben quasi 40 milioni) lo abbiamo evitato


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Ottobre 2015)

Ahahahah la banda bassotti nella coreografia dell'Inter mi ha steso


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2015)

MELO mi fa schifo , lo odio


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Melo ha licenza di uccidere contro chiunque tranne la juve


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Jovetic 'ccezzionale cit


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Ottobre 2015)

La Juve ha speso 26 mln per un terzino sempre in panca?


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Mr 200 milioni non si può ammonire


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

*Inter - Juve 0-0 fine PT*


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2015)

Ma invece Mr 40 milioni ? Già panchinato ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Ottobre 2015)

Il tracollo tecnico di Pogba è veramente impressionante.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il tracollo tecnico di Pogba è veramente impressionante.



Ah il tracollo. Non era superpompato prima, no.


----------



## juventino (18 Ottobre 2015)

Ci stanno devastando fisicamente. Ancora una volta malissimo Pogba.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ah il tracollo. Non era superpompato prima, no.



Lascia perdere i "100 milioni",il "Pallone d'Oro" e altre amenità di Tuttsport.
Era un grande giocatore sulla strada giusta per diventare un grandissimo. Quest'anno sembra Bertolacci.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2015)

Pobbà senza Pirlo al fianco vale 1/10


----------



## Hellscream (18 Ottobre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ci stanno devastando fisicamente. Ancora una volta malissimo Pogba.



Secondo me è tutto il centrocampo che gira male... Anche Marchisio ha sbagliato diversi palloni, anche se lui ha l'attenuante di essere alla prima partita dopo 2 mesi fermo.. e molto male anche Zaza secondo me


----------



## koti (18 Ottobre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere i "100 milioni",il "Pallone d'Oro" e altre amenità di Tuttsport.
> Era un grande giocatore sulla strada giusta per diventare un grandissimo. Quest'anno sembra Bertolacci.


Infatti, ha avuto un calo assurdo.


----------



## James Watson (18 Ottobre 2015)

Guardo la Juve stasera e faccio un piccolo parallelismo col milan, buttando nell'etere questa domanda: ma possibile che i calciatori di serie A non calcino più di prima manco sotto tortura?!


----------



## juventino (18 Ottobre 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Secondo me è tutto il centrocampo che gira male... Anche Marchisio ha sbagliato diversi palloni, anche se lui ha l'attenuante di essere alla prima partita dopo 2 mesi fermo.. e molto male anche Zaza secondo me



Esatto, è per questo che la fisicità di giocatori non certo eccezionali come Melo, Brozovic e Medel ci sta facendo vedere le stelle. Allegri deve togliere uno fra il francese e Marchisio e inserire Lemina.


----------



## Milan7champions (18 Ottobre 2015)

L'inter mi sta sorprendendo in positivo, la Juve non bene ma ha le armi per colpire


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Ottobre 2015)

Scarso Miranda...meglio Ospedalex e Zapata


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Ottobre 2015)

Il pareggio è il risultato migliore, inter che continua a indietreggiare e Juve che se ne sta comodamente sui bassifondi (come noi ma vabbè)


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

*Inter - Juve 0-0 finale*


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2015)

Avrei preferito uno 0-4 ma va bene anche cosi


----------



## juventino (18 Ottobre 2015)

Tuttosommato il pari non è un bruttissimo risultato perchè la sconfitta sarebbe stata una brutta botta per il morale. Peccato per il palo di Khedira.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nel secondo tempo Inter bruttissima, si è avvicinata alla porta solamente per quelle due punizioni dal limite. La Juve ha giocato benissimo il secondo tempo, e peccato per il palo di Khedira.
Avrei preferito una vittoria Juve, ma va bene lo stesso.


----------



## Ba Matte (18 Ottobre 2015)

Va bene cosi


----------



## Jino (18 Ottobre 2015)

Il calcio italiano è proprio di una pochezza tecnico tattica imbarazzante. E ciò nonostante con nemmeno 100 mln di euro siamo riusciti ad accorciare il gap.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Ottobre 2015)

per noi è il risultato migliore. Per quello che può valere. Comunque due squadre sinceramente imbarazzanti. Non mi sembrano in grado di poter vincere lo scudetto ora come ora.


----------



## de sica (18 Ottobre 2015)

partita da scapoli contro ammogliati


----------



## Hellscream (18 Ottobre 2015)

Ah il valore di Pogba oggi si è alzato di altri 50 milioni.


----------



## Marchisio89 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Partita imbarazzante a livello tecnico.


----------



## JohnShepard (18 Ottobre 2015)

Ho visto tre partite di A nel weekend. Questa, la nostra, e Napoli-Fiorentina. Tutte uguali. Tatticismo esasperato, arbitri che fischiano pure le scoregge, tempo effettivo di gioco 60 min, contenuto tecnico sotto lo zero. Calcio italiano che pena che mi fai


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il calcio italiano è proprio di una pochezza tecnico tattica imbarazzante. E ciò nonostante con nemmeno 100 mln di euro siamo riusciti ad accorciare il gap.



come no? siamo davanti alla juve


----------



## mistergao (19 Ottobre 2015)

Due punti persi per l'Inter: aveva contro un avversario non ancora al top e giocava in casa, ma non ha fatto abbastanza per vincere. Se avesse vinto sarebbe andata in testa alla classifica, spedendo la Juventus a -11 dal primo posto, invece si è impegnata ma proprio non ha sfondato. Per i nerazzurri il dato più preoccupante è però un altro: nel finale hanno avuto un calo preoccupante, cosa che proprio non mi aspettavo da una squadra che fa della forza fisica la sua maggiore risorsa.


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Ottobre 2015)

Punto che tutto sommato mi lascia soddisfatto: buon primo tempo, secondo tempo siamo crollati fisicamente; l'importante però era che la banda bassotti (ghgh) non vincesse


----------

